# Es DENIGRANTE como acaban los "Traffickers" de ROBERTO GAMBOA



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

Brutal.
Humillante.
Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"

Me da mucha pena la chica del vídeo, pagar 5000€ para grabar vídeos intentándole vender el sueño a otros zoquetes que serán estafados igual que ella.

Lo de Roberto Gamboa debería ir por lo penal.


----------



## pincel (25 Ago 2020)

Yo estoy hasta la poya de que me aparezca su publicidad en youtube,cada vez me da más asco el puto retrasado.


----------



## Ninguno (25 Ago 2020)

El rey de los vendehumos ahora mismo. Se lo ha montado muy bien.

Tiene YouTube copado con publicidad y reviews positivas. De hecho utiliza un truco muy efectivo que es meter vídeos con titular clickbait que parecen criticas, del tipo “la verdad sobre los traffickers” pero en realidad son alumnos cantando las alabanzas del máster sacacuartos. Las reviews negativas, si las hay, están enterradas por el algoritmo. Además tiene mucha presencia en podcasts y demás de otros vendehumos, que se retroalimentan de su fama.

Va a engañar a muchos primos y se va a seguir forrando hasta que le pillen con algún tejemaneje fiscal, que seguro que algo tendrá porque todos estos gurús del emprendimiento online son iguales y a todos les gusta la fiscalidad creativa.


----------



## euriborfree (25 Ago 2020)

A mi me sale constantemente el dichoso anuncio en video.

Hay una cosa que quiza no sepais, el anunciante solo paga por esos videos si ocurre una de las siguientes cosas:
-Se hace un click en el anuncio que lleva a la pagina del anunciante
-La reproduccion del video supera los 30 segundos

Yo suelo dejarlo pasar de los 30 segundos, solo por pesado, por un lado apoyo al youtuber que este viendo y por el otro le consume el presupuesto al anunciante, suelo hacerlo en anunciantes que me caen especialmente mal como ese 'aire acondicionado' de pega que venden como si fuera la revolucion tecnologica del siglo 21, cierto broker online que me da mala espina, cierto juego online que se anuncia como si fuera un juego de inteligencia y cuando entras no es de esa tematica y por supuesto el repetitivo y cansino anuncio de Roberto Gamboa y la Semana Trafficker


----------



## Romerovich (25 Ago 2020)

Pues a mí me parece que lo que sois es unos trolls amargados e incompetentes que no tenéis ni puta idea y no habéis aprovechado el curso... Gamboa Ídolo


----------



## McLovin (25 Ago 2020)

A mí me salió el otro día el famoso video en YouTube. No sé qué cojones es un "trafficker" pero el video me sonó a vendehumos profesional, la versión moderna del crecepelo o el esquema piramidal/Ponzi, en plan..."si vienes a mis charlas, te vas a forrar", "no eres millonario porque no quieres", "lo que no quieren que veas"...y demás gilipolleces atrapa pardillos. Cuando veo un remedio milagroso de esos tiendo a salir corriendo...


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (25 Ago 2020)

Que vídrio más charo-coñazo, aunque te lo acabas tragando por ver si a la cheposa del coche al final se le sale una teta o no. (Te ahorro un clic: no)


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2020)

McLovin dijo:


> A mí me salió el otro día el famoso video en YouTube. No sé qué cojones es un "trafficker" pero el video me sonó a vendehumos profesional, la versión moderna del crecepelo o el esquema piramidal/Ponzi, en plan..."si vienes a mis charlas, te vas a forrar", "no eres millonario porque no quieres", "lo que no quieren que veas"...y demás gilipolleces atrapa pardillos. Cuando veo un remedio milagroso de esos tiendo a salir corriendo...



El Gamboa vendiendo crecepelo lo llevaría mal, la verdad.


----------



## McLovin (25 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> El Gamboa vendiendo crecepelo lo llevaría mal, la verdad.



Es _calbo_?  en el vídeo que vi llevaba una gorra, y como me pareció un vende motos profesional con fórmula mágica para hacerte rico basada en conceptos vagos, no me molesté en investigar más...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

.

Otro de sus esbirros.

Joder, sus anuncios son patéticos uno detrás de otro.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

Ninguno dijo:


> El rey de los vendehumos ahora mismo. Se lo ha montado muy bien.
> 
> Tiene YouTube copado con publicidad y reviews positivas. De hecho utiliza un truco muy efectivo que es meter vídeos con titular clickbait que parecen criticas, del tipo “la verdad sobre los traffickers” pero en realidad son alumnos cantando las alabanzas del máster sacacuartos. Las reviews negativas, si las hay, están enterradas por el algoritmo. Además tiene mucha presencia en podcasts y demás de otros vendehumos, que se retroalimentan de su fama.
> 
> Va a engañar a muchos primos y se va a seguir forrando hasta que le pillen con algún tejemaneje fiscal, que seguro que algo tendrá porque todos estos gurús del emprendimiento online son iguales y a todos les gusta la fiscalidad creativa.



Esos que cantan las alabanzas del Máster están "secuestrados".
Se han dado cuenta que el único modo de recuperar sus 5000€ es recomendando el Máster y así ganarse 1000€ de comisión por venta.
Es decir, ellos saben que el máster es una reputisima mierda, pero no les interesa decirlo, al menos hasta recuperar la pasta.

Por cierto, Roberto Gamboa ni siquiera se hace el mismo sus campañas de FB Ads.
Externaliza todo, el Copywriting, diseño, gestión de campañas publicitarias...
El solo es el payaso de los vídeos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

Romerovich dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece que lo que sois es unos trolls amargados e incompetentes que no tenéis ni puta idea y no habéis aprovechado el curso... Gamboa Ídolo



Y te has registrado solo para decir eso retrasado mental.
Lógicamente porque tienes intereses económicos.
El curso es patético y lo sabes.
No vale 5000€.
Ni 1000€.
Ni 500€.
Lo que enseñan se puede encontrar por 60€ o menos.


----------



## Ninguno (25 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> .
> 
> Otro de sus esbirros.
> 
> Joder, sus anuncios son patéticos uno detrás de otro.



El hijoputa de viviralmaximo, otro sinvergüenza vendehumos. Creo que es anterior a Gamboa, hace años que lo veo por ahí comiendo la cabeza a la gente con cuentos de independencia financiera y negocios digitales.


----------



## Thundercat (25 Ago 2020)

No comentaba en este hilo, pero hasta un amigo de mi pueblo paco de mierda está asistiendo a sus webinars gratuitos jajajaja. Le ha llegado publicidad directamente a su gmail sin suscribirse a nada. Entonces vi el nombre y me acordé del foro.


----------



## Thundercat (25 Ago 2020)

Gente que no sabe invertir en activos y se mete en ponzis y multiniveles vendiendo humo.

Pero para eso hace falta mucha cara, y no vale todo el mundo.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (25 Ago 2020)

tan pesados y gañanes son que hasta se hacen cuentas en burbuja para dar por el culo

CASO>




Romerovich dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece que lo que sois es unos trolls amargados e incompetentes que no tenéis ni puta idea y no habéis aprovechado el curso... Gamboa Ídolo


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (25 Ago 2020)

Su target de población suele ser gente de clase media baja, con estudios básicos, facilmente engañable , vamos, y para los que 5000 mortadelos pueden ser un roto importante.
De todas formas yo no lo prohibiría, quien se deje engañar por todos estos vendehumos, gurús, y solucionavidas es que suele ser pardillo ya de serie.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Ago 2020)

Por Dios, mirad esto que me acabo de encontrar en la voz de Galicia.
Aquí tenéis a los dos traffickers digitales de Ferrol:


¿Qué es un trafficker?

La Charo de turno que no habrá tocado un ordenador en la vida haciéndose trafficker digital a los 45 tacos.

Son una puta secta, es totalmente bizarro.


----------



## mave_victor (26 Ago 2020)

Todos los que caigan en esa “súper formación” se lo merecen por subnormales. 

Ojalá el calvo se funda los 5k € del curso en putas y farlopa esnifada del culo de una shemale en Miami a su saluc! 

Cuanta nutrición. Si tenéis más, que tengo hambre de retrasados perdiendo dinero, o mejor, invirtiéndolo en ser Traffiker hahaha me nutre.


----------



## luismarple (26 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Por Dios, mirad esto que me acabo de encontrar en la voz de Galicia.
> Aquí tenéis a los dos traffickers digitales de Ferrol:
> Ver archivo adjunto 412466
> 
> ...



Buff, creía que lo del fondo era un radio cassette de cocina!! por poco me da un ataque de caspa!!!


----------



## Pajirri (26 Ago 2020)

a ese hijo puta no le doy play.

que se gane la vida honradamente cavando zanjas.,


----------



## DiscusGlider (27 Ago 2020)

Joder que demigrancia. 

No saben hablar, no saben grabar, venden tonterías. Y la Voz de Galicia los publica sin decir nada.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Ago 2020)

El email que he recibido del calvo Gamboa:


*¿De verdad se puede vivir con "cosas de internet"?

Los ojos de mi madre estaban abiertos como jamás se los había visto.

Expresaban incredulidad, sorpresa y temor por lo que estaba escuchando.

Acababa de decirle que renunciaba a mi plaza de funcionario (uno de esos trabajos para toda la vida).

Que no quería ir cada día de mi vida a la misma oficina.

Que quería hacer algo con propósito, que impactara en el mundo y me dejase elegir mi estilo de vida.

Que quería trabajar online ayudando a negocios a conseguir clientes utilizando las redes sociales.

Recuerdo que no fue fácil explicarle que había personas que necesitaban lo que yo hacía.

Y que había una súper oportunidad para elegir mi estilo de vida gracias a Internet.

Hoy, la gente me hace preguntas muy parecidas:

Oye Rober… Eso de Trafficker®… ¿de verdad funciona?

¿Es cierto que es tan necesario para que los negocios consigan clientes en las redes sociales?

¿Puedo vivir como quiero siendo Trafficker®?
Son 100% lógicas.

Yo me las preguntaría si nunca hubiera oído hablar de la gran oportunidad que hay en las redes sociales.

Tendría las mismas dudas si no supiera que aprender una nueva profesión digital y vivir online podría ser la llave de mi futuro.

Pero hoy, hay multitud de personas que han cambiado su vida gracias a ser Traffickers®.

No me hace falta darte muchas explicaciones para explicarte por qué ser Trafficker® funciona.

Solo pedirte que escuches y veas lo que personas que decidieron dar el paso tienen que contarte...

El lunes entrevisté a Traffickers® que están cambiando el juego de una forma increíble:


Como William, que es un Trafficker® venezonalo que vive en Panamá.
En el peor momento de 2020, ayudó a Edgar y Cindy (dueños de una tienda de reparación de móviles) a pasar de casi la bancarrota a facturar más que nunca, expandirse e incluso tener que contratar a más personal.


Escucha cómo Laher pasó de hacer marketing tradicional, ganando poco dinero en un mercado ultracompetitivo, a ser Trafficker® Digital y abrir su propia agencia en EEUU…¡con 4 personas trabajando con él!
O mira cómo Javier dejó su anterior profesión de 17 años (hostelería), aún teniendo una familia con 2 niños pequeños.
En solo una semana él y su pareja cambiaron toda su vida. Se dedicó 100% a ser Trafficker Digital®...
Quiero que les escuches a ellos. Que veas sus caras de ilusión por el cambio que han dado en su vida.

Que sientas la emoción que yo sentí al entrevistarles.

Esto es todo lo que vas a aprender de la charla que tuve con ellos:


Verás con tus propios ojos por qué Trafficker Digital® es la profesión con la que proteger tu futuro ahora que se avecina una nueva crisis económica.
Descubrirás cómo han logrado facturar más de 34.000$ con 360$ de inversión. ¿Cuál es la clave? ¿Cómo estas personas normales como tú y como yo están dando resultados increíbles a sus clientes en este momento de pandemia mundial?
Entenderás por qué, a pesar de ser personas de diferentes localizaciones, edades, sexos y conocimientos previos, tienen algo en común. ¿Será la suerte… u otra cosa?


Recibirás un consejo de cada uno de ellos, que te animará a dar el paso a la independencia laboral y dejar atrás un empleo "fijo" y "seguro" (aunque ahora no sepas cómo hacerlo).


Y oirás mi reflexión final sobre los haters: ¿por qué hay tantos hoy en día y cómo lidiar con ellos? ¿Dónde estás poniendo tu foco y energía: en tu propio proyecto, o en otros?
Rober, quiero escuchar y ver a personas que viven en la RealidadParalela.

Te garantizo que después de ver la entrevista serás tú quien respondas sin dudar a los demás cuando te pregunten… ¿Eso de ser Trafficker® funciona?

Un fuerte abrazo,

Rober.*


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Ago 2020)

Es brutal el nivel de bazofia, humo y castillos en el aire que el cabrón vende a gente desesperada.

Menudo sinvergüenza.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (27 Ago 2020)

q mala espina da el saca-mantecas este


----------



## JyQ (27 Ago 2020)

> Descubrirás cómo han logrado facturar más de 34.000$ con 360$ de inversión.



¿Quién tiene más culpa?


----------



## Pinovski (27 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> El email que he recibido del calvo Gamboa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gescobar (28 Ago 2020)

Yo no se se cómo será el curso pero me parece que te vende una moto de desguace al precio de una nueva. No digo que no sea buena la formación pero creo que se puede aprender lo mismo por mucho menos. Lo que pasa es que sabe vender muy bien y ha aprendido de los mejores. Lo único que os puedo recomendar para aquellos que os interese emprender negocios online es un Máster Gratuito que yo SI QUE HICE y es espectacular. Sin engaños ni mentiras. Es lo más completo que he visto y encima gratis. Os aseguro que todos los cursos de esta calidad se venden facilmente por 3000 o 4000 euros (como Roberto Gamboa). Si os interesa echad un vistazo a esta página vivirenweb.com . Ya me contais


----------



## Bafumat (28 Ago 2020)

Nada mas que decir...


----------



## DiscusGlider (28 Ago 2020)

Bafumat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 415044
> 
> 
> Nada mas que decir...



La última vez que vi esto, era en el curso de Jpelirrojo, el que pedía un pastizar a los niños rata por su mierda de master inventado.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Ago 2020)

Eso lo he oído muchas veces, sin embargo no conozco a ninguno esquimal que viviendo en el polo norte se comprara un comgelador

Las ventas son un campo apasionante, lleno de vende humos pero lo que hace a uno buen vendedor primero sin duda alguna el producto que tiene, el conocimiento que el comercial tiene sobre el producto: como se usa, que referencias tiene en el mercado etc y finalmente el precio cosa que últimamente en el tradicional país de gitanos que tenemos pues es clave para desgracias de muy buenos comerciales


----------



## Pinovski (29 Ago 2020)

DiscusGlider dijo:


> La última vez que vi esto, era en el curso de Jpelirrojo, el que pedía un pastizar a los niños rata por su mierda de master inventado.



Pero alguien picó en eso? porque ese ni labia ni nada, es un poco tonto...


----------



## Yer maw (29 Ago 2020)

Ésta, al igual que los otros tontos que pican, no tienen ni idea de dónde se han metido. Muy apropiada la canción con el "destination unknown", viene al pelo.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ago 2020)

Curiosamente todos estos tenían trabajazos estables y supersueldos que dejaron para ser comerciales paco online, porque eso es lo que son en el fondo, vendedores. El de vivir al máximo igual, trabajaba en microsoft cobrando 5000 euros y lo dejó para montar un puto blog existencial y lacrimógeno  

El caso de este tío puede ser paradigmático, representa al típico joven hezpañol nuncafollista y calvo, que se ha tirado toda su juventud estudiando una carrera técnica difícil y luego trabajando por un salario mierdero. Hay puñao de gente así en españa, él lo sabe y lo explota para venderles ilusión. Ilusión envenenada por supuesto.


----------



## Louis Renault (29 Ago 2020)

gescobar dijo:


> Yo no se se cómo será el curso pero me parece que te vende una moto de desguace al precio de una nueva. No digo que no sea buena la formación pero creo que se puede aprender lo mismo por mucho menos. Lo que pasa es que sabe vender muy bien y ha aprendido de los mejores. Lo único que os puedo recomendar para aquellos que os interese emprender negocios online es un Máster Gratuito que yo SI QUE HICE y es espectacular. Sin engaños ni mentiras. Es lo más completo que he visto y encima gratis. Os aseguro que todos los cursos de esta calidad se venden facilmente por 3000 o 4000 euros (como Roberto Gamboa). Si os interesa echad un vistazo a esta página vivirenweb.com . Ya me contais



Claro, y te registras ayer para contarlo. No pincho ahí ni con el ratón del feo.


----------



## Costa del Sol (30 Ago 2020)

5 mil euros por un curso de 3 meses de roberto gamboa.

Pero, es piramidal Secta ?

El informático que capta a "españoles infelices" para convertirlos en 'traffickers': "Parece una secta"


----------



## Rojelio Medio (30 Ago 2020)

Se gana mas vendiendo el curso que trabajando de "trafficker"  Apuntate al curso y aprenderas a vender el curso.


----------



## Navarrra (30 Ago 2020)

Acabará enterrado en cal viva.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (30 Ago 2020)

Es que hasta el nombre lo tiene feo, eso de trafficker suena fatal


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (30 Ago 2020)

Yo creo que al enano calvo le mola que se abran estos hilos en burbuja diciendo que es un ladrón y un sinvergüenza, porque la mala publicidad es publicidad al fin y al cabo, "_que hablen de mí aunque sea mal.._."

La sospecha me viene de los pomperos con 2 mensajes que entran a opinar a estos hilos, unos a favor y otros en contra. Tiene pinta de que es el propio hobbit de frente despejada quien está detrás de estos mensajes; o alguno de sus esbirros, de esos que pagaron 5000 euros en su momento y no los van a recuperar en la puta vida.


----------



## nate (30 Ago 2020)

Yo por un minuto (justo) pensé que podría ser interesante ya que ando buscando posibilidades de trabajos para convertirme en nómada digital. Pero el tipo me dio tan malas vibraciones que después de ese minuto desestime la idea.

Y que coño es "trafiquer"? Valiente gilipollez de nombre. Da vergüenza ajena solo leerlo.


----------



## luismarple (30 Ago 2020)

Precisamente le tira la caña a los latinoamericanos para que se líe gordísima... a 10.000 Km de su casa. Aunque claro, como se tenga que ir a dar sus charletas presenciales lo mismo sí que a la segunda vuelta le espera alguno que le mete cuatro tiros.

Roberto, que ya sabemos que nos lees, no se te ocurra pisar Latinoamérica. Las charlas por videoconferencia, que aquello es otra liga!!


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2020)

De todas maneras, en estos casos de vendehumismo siempre nos cebamos con el vendehumos. Cuando la estafa es una de las esencias de cualquier mercado. Y no nos paramos a criticar a la gente que compra estos cursos.

La responsabilidad de Pepito, que en su ignorancia supina compra el máster de 6000euros donde queda? Hay mucha más culpa en el que cae en el cebo que en el pescador. El pescador está ofreciendo un servicio (''te voy a convertih en un triunfadoh'') y los pececillos pican. En España nuestra falta de ética personal siempre nos lleva a buscar chivo expiatorios que disfracen nuestros propios errores.


----------



## luismarple (30 Ago 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> De todas maneras, en estos casos de vendehumismo siempre nos cebamos con el vendehumos. Cuando la estafa es una de las esencias de cualquier mercado. Y no nos paramos a criticar a la gente que compra estos cursos.
> 
> La responsabilidad de Pepito, que en su ignorancia supina compra el máster de 6000euros donde queda? Hay mucha más culpa en el que cae en el cebo que en el pescador. El pescador está ofreciendo un servicio (''te voy a convertih en un triunfadoh'') y los pececillos pican. En España nuestra falta de ética personal siempre nos lleva a buscar chivo expiatorios que disfracen nuestros propios errores.



No, en este caso el comprador no tiene responsabilidad.

Esto no es el timo de la estampita. No se te acerca un disminuído psíquico ofreciéndote cambiar estampitas y tú te aprovechas de él.

En este caso aparece un tío que te ofrece un curso, y si tú te quiere formar para montar algo online puedes caer solo porque sus anuncios son una puta taladrada y su estrategia de márketing incluye a un montón de ilusos diciendo que han dado el pelotazo.

El que compra el curso no intenta aprovecharse de nadie, cree que está comprando una formación útil, no es culpable de nada más que de no ser lo suficientemente desconfiado y lo paga perdiendo 5.000 eurazos.

El comprador solo es culpable de no haber enredado lo suficiente como para descubrir la estafa, pero no es fácil. Si pones en google "roberto gamboa opiniones" la primera página de resultados son páginas bajo control.


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> No, en este caso el comprador no tiene responsabilidad.
> 
> Esto no es el timo de la estampita. No se te acerca un disminuído psíquico ofreciéndote cambiar estampitas y tú te aprovechas de él.
> 
> ...



Nada de acuerdo. El comprador al final es el que tiene toda la responsabilidad, porque al final es el que toma la decisión de comprar o no el curso.
El que vende siempre busca aprovecharse económicamente del cliente. Otro tema es la calidad del servicio. El comprador después de haber pagado 6000euros por un curso que no vale una mierda, no puede ir de víctima. El fue el primero que se creyó la estafa. Por eso digo, que esta tendencia que tenemos en españa de hechar toda la culpa al vendemotos de turno, no la veo bien.


----------



## luismarple (30 Ago 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada de acuerdo. El comprador al final es el que tiene toda la responsabilidad, porque al final es el que toma la decisión de comprar o no el curso.
> El que vende siempre busca aprovecharse económicamente del cliente. Otro tema es la calidad del servicio. El comprador después de haber pagado 6000euros por un curso que no vale una mierda, no puede ir de víctima. El fue el primero que se creyó la estafa. Por eso digo, que esta tendencia que tenemos en españa de hechar toda la culpa al vendemotos de turno, no la veo bien.



Coño, entonces vayas donde vayas, si te la meten doblada es culpa tuya?

Si ves un anuncio de un restaurante que es de puta madre, con cientos de reseñas (falsas, pero tú no lo sabes) en trypadvisor diciendo que son cojonudos, vas y es una mierda... la culpa es tuya??

En qué circunstancias entonces tiene un vendedor la responsabilidad de una estafa?


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Coño, entonces vayas donde vayas, si te la meten doblada es culpa tuya?
> 
> Si ves un anuncio de un restaurante que es de puta madre, con cientos de reseñas (falsas, pero tú no lo sabes) en trypadvisor diciendo que son cojonudos, vas y es una mierda... la culpa es tuya??
> 
> En qué circunstancias entonces tiene un vendedor la responsabilidad de una estafa?



Sí.

Sí.

En circunstancias extrema donde tiene miles de denuncias y el estado tiene que intervenir. Básicamente cuando la estafa se hace sistemática.


----------



## luismarple (30 Ago 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Sí.
> 
> En circunstancias extrema donde tiene miles de denuncias y el estado tiene que intervenir. Básicamente cuando la estafa se hace sistemática.



Entonces el cliente es siempre culpable de ser timado. El trilero que se pone en la gran vía no tiene ninguna responsabilidad.


Todo correcto.


----------



## McNulty (30 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Entonces el cliente es siempre culpable de ser timado. El trilero que se pone en la gran vía no tiene ninguna responsabilidad.
> 
> 
> Todo correcto.



En mi opinión sí. Ya te digo, yo soy más de apelar a la ética personal que a la moral colectiva.
Tú como persona racional y responsable tienes que saber que la ganancia del trilero se basa en estafarte.
Y en casos de menos nivel de estafa lo mismo, eres tú el responsable de calibrar si te es rentable ir a tal restaurante o no.
Si consideras que te han estafado, pues no vuelves más y a otra cosa.
Pero quedarse en el victimismo cuando tú tomaste esa decisión, me parece una perdida de tiempo y energía.
Creo que es más una cuestión de ego y de no querer admitir que te has equivocado en hacer tal curso o lo que sea.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (30 Ago 2020)

nate dijo:


> Yo por un minuto (justo) pensé que podría ser interesante ya que ando buscando posibilidades de trabajos para convertirme en nómada digital. Pero el tipo me dio tan malas vibraciones que después de ese minuto desestime la idea.
> 
> Y que coño es "trafiquer"? Valiente gilipollez de nombre. Da vergüenza ajena solo leerlo.



Convertirse en un nomada digital y poder vivir de ello no es facil ni es algo que se pueda aprender estudiando un curso o un master. Es muy dificil que alguien lo consiga.
Hace unos cuantos años conoci a un tio que tenia un blog y ganaba 700 euros limpios al mes insertando publicidad, y no me refiero ni a Adsense ni Amazon, lo hacia de otra forma. Ni siquiera tenia un dominio propio, tenia el blog en Blogger, lo que si hacia era escribir contenidos de calidad, actualizar el blog constantemente y buscar buenos anunciantes. Nunca estudio ningun curso, sus conocimientos de SEO eran basicos, pero trabajaba en su blog todos los dias y a veces hasta altas horas de la madrugada. 
Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que a base de mucha constancia y sacrificio se puede llegar a ganar a obtener unas ganancias modestas, pero es muy raro que alguien se haga rico, y si hablamos de llevar redes sociales a empresas, pues mas o menos pasa igual que con los blogs o con los canales de Youtube


----------



## Expat (30 Ago 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> El caso de este tío puede ser paradigmático, representa al típico joven hezpañol nuncafollista y calvo, que se ha tirado toda su juventud estudiando una carrera técnica difícil y luego trabajando por un salario mierdero. Hay puñao de gente así en españa, él lo sabe y lo explota para venderles ilusión. Ilusión envenenada por supuesto.



El calvo no tiene carrera. Estudió una FP de Informática. Y aunque entre sus clientes tendrá de todo, creo que lo que más abunda es gente con poca cualificación deseosa de mejorar sus condiciones económicas actuales o desempleados que capitalizan su paro para pagar el timo este.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (30 Ago 2020)

Estoy viendo en twitter, últimamente, que seos muy conocidos, están denunciando , sin nombrar, a vendedores de tráfico, forex, cryptomonedas.... Imagino, que con la crisis, hay un boom de vendehumos, ¿no?


----------



## Madridefed (30 Ago 2020)

Cuando alguien va a denunciar de verdad ante las autoridades pertinentes?


Se hacen pasar por profesores y docentes y encima venden un máster? 

Es supuestamente una secta o es real lo del Istituto de Tráfico Online? 
El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (31 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos. Un humilde aporte a la Semana anti Trafficker:


Si lo pueden hacer rolar para que se posicione... Mucho mejor. Para los estúpidos agentes del calvo, o el calvo mismo... Esto se esparcirá como pólvora. No me gustó que borraras el otro hilo. Así que chupala. Con todo respeto.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Brutal.
> Humillante.
> Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"
> 
> ...





¿ pero no decían que la semana esa de formación era gratis ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 Ago 2020)

Este es, con diferencia , muchísimo mejor :



[youtube]


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cortoplacista (31 Ago 2020)

​


----------



## Madridefed (31 Ago 2020)

Hay que poner denuncia para que hagan caso?


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (31 Ago 2020)

A mí cada día en Youtube me sale publicidad de Roberto Gamboa en algún vídeo de los que miro.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Ago 2020)

Atención, hoy el calvo Gamboa hará un LIVE,deberíamos ir todos los que podamos a dejar comentarios de que es una estafa para evitar que mucha gente caiga.

Me llegó este email:




*Queda solo una semana para el inicio de la #SemanaTrafficker y hoy es el día más importante antes de que todo empiece.

Emoción… Ilusión… Nervios… Y un poco de dolor de barriga .

Eso es lo que siento por el alucinante estreno del vídeo-documental "The Solution 2".

Sé cómo va a cambiar tu manera de ver la realidad y tu propia vida, al descubrir la gran oportunidad que tienes delante.

Porque en The Solution 2 comprobarás con datos reales cómo los Traffickers® han ayudado a sus clientes en este año tan complicado.

Hoy a las 19:00 horas de Madrid verás en primicia el estreno desde este enlace o en nuestro canal de Youtube.

En la ofi hemos preparado todo para que el estreno sea tan espectacular como los lanzamientos de la pelis de Hollywood:


Hemos instalado nuestra propia pantalla de cine para verlo en tamaño gigante.
Hemos puesto sofás donde veremos el estreno… ¡con palomitas!
Asistirán los actores principales… Los Traffickers®, para contarte cómo han ayudado a sus clientes en estos meses tan difíciles de 2020 (tendrás que asistir para saber quiénes son).
Y alguna sorpresa especial...
Falta lo más importante… TÚ 

>> Rober, no me pierdo el estreno en directo por nada del mundo << 
Queda muy poquito tiempo y esto es todo lo que te vas a llevar si te vienes esta tarde:


Entenderás la oportunidad histórica que estamos viviendo y por qué los Traffickers® son clave para digitalizar las ventas de los negocios.


Conocerás a personas con negocios "de verdad" a los que los Traffickers® ayudaron a facturar más que nunca.
Te mostraré PRUEBAS REALES del impacto de los Traffickers® en el peor momento de la pandemia de este año 2020.
Te recuerdo lo que has de hacer para que nos veamos en directo:

Haciendo clic en este enlace irás a una página que te redirigirá, de forma automática, al directo en cuanto el contador que hay en ella llegue a 0.

Eso será hoy a las 19:00 horas de Madrid.

Estoy seguro de que te encantará .

Te veo dentro,
Rober.

PD: Además, este documental es el mejor entrenamiento para todo lo que viene en la #SemanaTrafficker que empieza el 7 de septiembre, el próximo lunes.

Quiero que experimentes la increíble oportunidad que supondrá para ti aprender esta nueva profesión online y cómo va a proteger tu futuro.
*​





*

PD 2: solo queda 1 semana para que empiece la 6ª #SemanaTrafficker... y sin duda vamos a hacer Historia.

Ya hay más de 202.000 personas apuntadas a día de hoy… ¡Alucinante!

¿Ya tienes tu plaza? 

Garantiza tu plaza aquí y recibe toda la formación gratuita para aprender la profesión digital que más necesitan los negocios en este momento.*​


----------



## Expat (31 Ago 2020)

Tan solo leyendo los textos que escribe en los anuncios del pseudo Master se nota al vuelo que miente mas que habla.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2020)

En el video cuando hablan de redes sociales sacan el logo de Google+????? se nota que están al día.


----------



## nyyrikki (31 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Por Dios, mirad esto que me acabo de encontrar en la voz de Galicia.
> Aquí tenéis a los dos traffickers digitales de Ferrol:
> ¿Qué es un trafficker?
> 
> ...



jajaja

pues resulta que se quien es ella (no la conozco personalmente pero si a un familiar suyo, que por cierto es buena persona)
Si eres de la zona de Ferrol, sabras a que se dedica su familia (habras visto contenedores de obra con ese nombre miles y miles de veces) Con ese colchon economico cualquiera puede atreverse a dar el salto al mundo de la cancamusa informatica. 
Lo triste de todo esto, es que hasta ellos deben creer en lo que pretenden vender


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2020)

OtroTraffickerEnfadado dijo:


> Hola a todos. Un humilde aporte a la Semana anti Trafficker:
> 
> 
> Si lo pueden hacer rolar para que se posicione... Mucho mejor. Para los estúpidos agentes del calvo, o el calvo mismo... Esto se esparcirá como pólvora. No me gustó que borraras el otro hilo. Así que chupala. Con todo respeto.



Si quieres tocarle las pelotas a Roberto Gamboa, hay un medio mucho más sencillo que intentar posicionar un video donde siempre te va a pasar por encima:

Que todo el que lea este post vaya un momentito a google y ponga "roberto gamboa opiniones foro" y clickee en el resultado de burbuja.info.

Así consigues que este foro suba puestos para ese resultado y si somos muchos, cuando alguie ponga "roberto gamboa opiniones" google termina sugiriendo autorrellenar con "foro", y ahí es dodne la gente se va a encontrar con este hilo.

Y ahí el Gamboa no tiene mucho que hacer, porque google suele sugerir seis resultados y no va a poder posicionar seis términos por encima del nuestro ni por el forro.


Lo sé, soy un ijoputilla.

Gamboa!! mándame una oferta por MP y borro este comentario!!!


----------



## Picard (31 Ago 2020)

A mí me da mucha pena la gente como la chica del vídeo. Muchos han perdido sus empleos y con lo poco que tienen ahorrado se tiran a la piscina a estafas como esta, que hay cientos de miles por internet. Gente que no pudo estudiar en su día y se ven con cuarenta tacos en la calle y sin cualificación ninguna, les prometen un "master" y a cambio salen con una mierda pinchada en un palo que no vale para nada, no te servirá presentar eso para encontrar curro, y con un saco de humo que evidentemente tampoco vale ni para tomar por culo. Pobre gente.


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Ago 2020)

No se de que va esto de los traffickers pero huele a mierda multinivel y miseria.


----------



## Thundercat (31 Ago 2020)

Pero por qué le quereis tumbar?? No sois emprendedores triunfadores?? Dejad que la chusma caiga en sus garras, igual aprenden algo y todo.


----------



## Vde (31 Ago 2020)

Ninguno dijo:


> El rey de los vendehumos ahora mismo. Se lo ha montado muy bien.
> 
> Tiene YouTube copado con publicidad y reviews positivas. De hecho utiliza un truco muy efectivo que es meter vídeos con titular clickbait que parecen criticas, del tipo “la verdad sobre los traffickers” pero en realidad son alumnos cantando las alabanzas del máster sacacuartos. Las reviews negativas, si las hay, están enterradas por el algoritmo. Además tiene mucha presencia en podcasts y demás de otros vendehumos, que se retroalimentan de su fama.
> 
> Va a engañar a muchos primos y se va a seguir forrando hasta que le pillen con algún tejemaneje fiscal, que seguro que algo tendrá porque todos estos gurús del emprendimiento online son iguales y a todos les gusta la fiscalidad creativa.



Por no contar la cantidad de "blogs" de gente que opina positivamente y te van vendiendo sus cursos, aunque se ve a la legua que son alumnos a comisión o perfiles no reales creados para dar publicidad

También tengo muchísima publicidad de este pavo y sus cursos en los videos de Youtube que visualizo desde la semana pasada, y me dió por investigar y tal


Por cierto, que nadie os venda humo: el que tiene mucho éxito no comparte sus técnicas y secretos mediante cursos online, se lo guarda y se forra


----------



## DiscusGlider (31 Ago 2020)

OtroTraffickerEnfadado dijo:


> Hola a todos. Un humilde aporte a la Semana anti Trafficker:
> 
> 
> Si lo pueden hacer rolar para que se posicione... Mucho mejor. Para los estúpidos agentes del calvo, o el calvo mismo... Esto se esparcirá como pólvora. No me gustó que borraras el otro hilo. Así que chupala. Con todo respeto.



"roberto gamboa opiniones "

Así se posiciona mejor ¿no ?


----------



## Thundercat (31 Ago 2020)

Lo que me fascina de este señor es que es un "fake it till you make it" como dicen los anglos o fingelo hasta que lo consigas.

Con un canal de youtube irrisorio, fingiendo ser grande desde el minuto uno hasta que por pesao está apareciendo por google en todos los sitios.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2020)

He visto que en su curso cada vez hay más panchitada. Igual está subiendo el precio para quitárselos del medio porque esos no se andan con chiquitas, a malas todos tienen un primo que conoce a uno que por un módico precio ajusta las cuentas.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2020)

O más probable, tima a la hermana de un Wilson de Lavapiés que por 5.000 euros es capaz de matarle tres veces.


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2020)

Me estoy viendo al Roberto Gamboa el año que viene dando charlas por toda latinoamérica, tangando panchis a porrillo y dentro de dos años al repetir sus charlas por todo el continente, en un salón de actos de un hotel en Bogotá, en mitad de su speech le descerrajan un cargador entero, el hermano de una timada que lleva un puto año esperando a tener al Gamboa a tiro.

Cuidadito con letrinoamérica.


----------



## Patito Feo (31 Ago 2020)

gescobar dijo:


> Yo no se se cómo será el curso pero me parece que te vende una moto de desguace al precio de una nueva. No digo que no sea buena la formación pero creo que se puede aprender lo mismo por mucho menos. Lo que pasa es que sabe vender muy bien y ha aprendido de los mejores. Lo único que os puedo recomendar para aquellos que os interese emprender negocios online es un Máster Gratuito que yo SI QUE HICE y es espectacular. Sin engaños ni mentiras. Es lo más completo que he visto y encima gratis. Os aseguro que todos los cursos de esta calidad se venden facilmente por 3000 o 4000 euros (como Roberto Gamboa). Si os interesa echad un vistazo a esta página vivirenweb.com . Ya me contais




Tiene la misma pinta.


----------



## Pinovski (31 Ago 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Sí.
> 
> En circunstancias extrema donde tiene miles de denuncias y el estado tiene que intervenir. Básicamente cuando la estafa se hace sistemática.



Es que precisamente eso va a ocurrir... tarde o temprano, pero es inevitable.

Por cierto, si queréis echaros unas risas o bien llorar mirad los comentarios que le dejan los acólitos de su sexta en su vídeo:




Alguno cree que ha hackeado la Matrix o descubierto la gallina de los huevos de oro ...

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luismarple (31 Ago 2020)

coño! aquí lleva 8 ediciones del curso!! a ver si te crees que si funciona la primera no va a hacer un segundo repaso a latinoamérica!!


----------



## Pinovski (31 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Atención, hoy el calvo Gamboa hará un LIVE,deberíamos ir todos los que podamos a dejar comentarios de que es una estafa para evitar que mucha gente caiga.
> 
> Me llegó este email:
> 
> ...



Tendrá chat? pues podríamos meternos sí.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CuervoDrogado (31 Ago 2020)

pincel dijo:


> Yo estoy hasta la poya de que me aparezca su publicidad en youtube,cada vez me da más asco el puto retrasado.



joder que si , todos los putos dia los mierda de estafadores estos


----------



## ulipulido (31 Ago 2020)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> joder que si , todos los putos dia los mierda de estafadores estos



Al reves, deja el video o clicka y que paguén


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Sep 2020)

Un nuevo email de Roberto, alias "el calvo Gamboa:

Este tipo cada día es más sinverguenza, fijaos como siempre ataca a las emociones, ni siquiera menciona el temario. Lo que se aprenderá. Siempre vendiendo el sueño de riqueza...

Título: Por qué el Máster Experto en Tráfico Online es barato 


“Rogamos indique a este mismo correo su aceptación lo antes posible”

Eran las once de la mañana y acababa de recibir un correo diciéndome que… ¡había aprobado!

Tenía mi plaza fija para trabajar como funcionario… “el resto de mi vida”

Sabía que mi camino no estaba allí desde muchos meses antes de recibir ese correo. Internet y las redes sociales eran mi futuro.

Pero aún así recibir ese email me hizo pensar en el coste que había pagado para conseguir un “empleo estable y seguro”.


Había estudiado 2 años para obtener el título de informático.


*Durante 1,5 años preparé el examen estudiando por las noches cuando salía de mi “trabajo normal”.*

En total 3,5 años de mi vida. 42 meses.

Un precio muy alto… demasiado

El coste que había pagado por conseguir un trabajo con el que no iba a disfrutar y no me iba a dar el estilo de vida que yo quería… había sido increíble.

Y del sueldo mensual que iba a cobrar prefiero no hablar… 

Aprendí que en la vida hay decisiones que tienen un precio mucho más alto de lo que parece… y que otras que parecen caras en realidad no lo son.

Por eso cuando algunas personas me dicen cosa como “Rober, el Máster es demasiado caro” o “Rober, es que no me lo puedo permitir” siempre digo lo mismo:

“El Máster Experto en Tráfico Online es la inversión más barata que puedes hacer para cambiar tu vida”


Cuando me oyen decir esto se quedan con los ojos como platos… pero su mirada cambia cuando les cuento por qué inscribirse en el Máster es la opción más barata segura y fiable para cambiar de profesión, proteger tu futuro y vivir una nueva vida.

Es posible que el precio sea una barrera para que estés conmigo dentro del Máster.

Lo entiendo. Es 100% normal.

Pero quiero que confíes en mí.

El Máster es mucho más de lo que imaginas. Y quiero demostrártelo.

Por eso he grabado un vídeo que quiero que veas.

Este es el enlace: Por qué el Máster de Tráfico Online es barato - Semana Trafficker®

Cambiará tu idea de lo que es barato y caro 

Feliz día
Rober

P.D. Recuerda que mañana miércoles la oportunidad de que te cuente paso a paso con todo detalle la estrategia y los secretos de la #SemanaTrafficker se habrá esfumado para siempre.

Si reservas tu entrevistas para acceder al Máster antes de las 23:59 horas de mañana el BONUS VIP será tuyo


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Sep 2020)

Al calvo Gamboa ya le están empezando a dejar malos comentarios en los anuncios, lógicamente criticando el precio exageradísimo.
Me apareció uno de los anuncios y decidí hacer captura de pantalla para demostrar que no todo es alegría y felicidad entorno al enano Gamboa.
Por supuesto esos comentarios serán borrados por el en las próximas horas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Sep 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> .
> 
> Otro de sus esbirros.
> 
> Joder, sus anuncios son patéticos uno detrás de otro.



Este me ha hecho gracia

Pero sí, como he dicho en otro hilo, hace un par de días que no me sale más que mierda similar en instagram

La de gilipollas que habrá engañado con el timo del gana dinero desde casa ensobrando versión 2.0


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Sep 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Un nuevo email de Roberto, alias "el calvo Gamboa:
> 
> Este tipo cada día es más sinverguenza, fijaos como siempre ataca a las emociones, ni siquiera menciona el temario. Lo que se aprenderá. Siempre vendiendo el sueño de riqueza...
> 
> ...



Creo que el calvo no sabe lo que gana un a1

Pero si tener esa plaza es el chollo de tu vida casi 3000€ netos cada mes y las tardes libres

Y todo el tiempo libre del mundo para hacer tus trapis si el trabajo no te llena (incluso en horas de trabajo)


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Sep 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Si quieres tocarle las pelotas a Roberto Gamboa, hay un medio mucho más sencillo que intentar posicionar un video donde siempre te va a pasar por encima:
> 
> Que todo el que lea este post vaya un momentito a google y ponga "roberto gamboa opiniones foro" y clickee en el resultado de burbuja.info.
> 
> ...



Ha funcionado, tu.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Sep 2020)

Este comentario sobre el Máster de Trafficker de Roberto "alias" El Calvo Gamboa si es real y simplemente brutal:





*FABIO*
16 septiembre, 2020 a las 8:27 am
Hola también he sido engañado, soy de la quinta edición de la tribu aleutas. de hecho acaban de cerrar el slack para que la gente no pueda opinar.
He enviado mensajes a tutores, he puesto lo que opinaba en el muro de aha moments pero nadie, nadie me ha contestado de la parte de ITO.
El contenido no está estructurado, los alumnos repiten las dudas una y otra vez.
los tutores van de culo porque tampoco se interan una barbaridad, visto que son alumnos de hace 3 meses, una locura.
Te enrredan con vídeos y más vídeos hablando de tus franquezas tus miedos, pero tranquilo que ellos te van ayudar a ter una vida mejor.
Cuándo llega la hora de las clases de contenido te puenem mas de lo mismo- historias de casos de éxito pero al final acabas sin saber como utilizar las herramientas.
Te hacen eligir un negocio al inicio, negocio físico – todo son dentistas, masajistas, fisios, peluquerías, esteticista qué segun ellos son los mejores casos de éxito.
Te hablan del copyright qué te lo van a explicar y no sé qué más, pero cuándo llega a la hora de hacer algo – cojean por todos los lados. solo saben ser agressivos. En este apartado muchos muchísimos compis ha tenido sus cuentas bloqueadas o entonces FB no les aceptaba el anuncio ¿porqué? simplemente iba encontra a sus políticas
Si – PAGAS 5 MIL EUROS para qué tu cuenta FB sea bloqueada, pero no te preocupes que se estás de mal humor hablas con el departamento de felicidad y éxito y te dicen para respirar hondo y imaginar qué hace 2 meses ni siquiera sabías qué era el pixel, por lo tanto aguenta que seguro que todo va a ir bien ( pero ayudarte nada).
No hablo por hablar ni me escondo de nadie – he hablado por Slack y me tienen mega fijado pero ¿de qué tener miedo?
de no hacer parte de sus programas de afiliados (1000€) por cabeça – igual dá si esta gente tiene qué pedir préstamos o no si está en el par o no.
Es la única manera de recuperar los 5000€ é seguir engañando a los demás.
Ya vos digo qué todo se devuelve.
Aquí no estoy contra el Gamboa porqué el es el personaje elegido de un mega montaje. estoy en cuentra que están a engañar a personas porque no cumplen con el prometido
Saludos Fabio de la 5 edición tribu aleutas – así mas fácil para el ITO de atacarme

Trafficker La ESTAFA de Roberto Gamboa.Te meten mucha programación mental.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Brutal.
> Humillante.
> Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Oct 2021)

Puto hobbit traffiqueer


----------



## D_M (21 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Brutal.
> Humillante.
> Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"
> 
> ...



No entro en Facebook ni con tu micropene.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Oct 2021)

Qué ganas que alguien le parta la boca a ese subnormal.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (21 Oct 2021)

Pues el Bitcoin es lo mismo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Oct 2021)

Romerovich dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece que lo que sois es unos trolls amargados e incompetentes que no tenéis ni puta idea y no habéis aprovechado el curso... Gamboa Ídolo





Jojojojojo trolaso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Oct 2021)

McLovin dijo:


> Es _calbo_? meparto




Pero mucho, tú. Jojojojojo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (23 Oct 2021)

A ver, esto del Gamboa ya ha caducado. Está ahora en alguna isla caribeña fockandose chortis a pelito , riéndose de la gente
A

Ahora lo que manda es 8 belts, un sistema innovador de aprendizaje de idiomas en el que se han invertido miles de horas de conocimiento.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 121 (23 Oct 2021)

Joder cuesta más el puto cursillo de mierda del vendehumos calvo este que el coche de la chica que sale en el vídeo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Brutal.
> Humillante.
> Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"
> 
> ...



lo dicho estafa piramidal, es un claro Esquema Ponzi.


----------



## Wamba (31 Oct 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Este me ha hecho gracia
> 
> Pero sí, como he dicho en otro hilo, hace un par de días que no me sale más que mierda similar en instagram
> 
> La de gilipollas que habrá engañado con el timo del gana dinero desde casa ensobrando versión 2.0



este de vivir al maximo te pide 3000 euros por ayudarte a decidir que hacer con tu vida...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Brutal.
> Humillante.
> Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"
> 
> ...



Pues la piva esta se hizo tutora del instituto de Gamboa asi que ni tan mal xDDD pero si... esquema ponzi de libro


----------



## Barspin (6 Nov 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Pues la piva esta se hizo tutora del instituto de Gamboa asi que ni tan mal xDDD pero si... esquema ponzi de libro




Tendrá las rodillas peladas según normativa, a ver lo que les dura el cuento.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Nov 2021)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> A ver, esto del Gamboa ya ha caducado. Está ahora en alguna isla caribeña fockandose chortis a pelito , riéndose de la gente
> A
> 
> Ahora lo que manda es 8 belts, un sistema innovador de aprendizaje de idiomas en el que se han invertido miles de horas de conocimiento.
> ...



No ha caducado aunque el tema ya esta un poco quemado hace unas semanas que me volvio a salir publicidad del mismo señor pero esta vez enfocada a mi region.

Me salio un video con imagenes de mi propia region, ahora van a por los nichos locales, con publicidad enfocada a cada region, mas personalizada, aunque hace al menos un par de semanas que no me sale, debe ser que ya han terminado la fase de ventas, o quiza no


----------



## charlyrs80 (20 Dic 2021)

Muy fuerte


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Dic 2021)

Pues sí... es bastante ridículo... aunque nadie obliga a nadie a hacer sus cursos... sarna con gusto no pica.

Si alguien siente la imperiosa necesidad de hacer algún curso de éstos, adelante pues...


----------



## avioneti (20 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> .
> 
> Otro de sus esbirros.
> 
> Joder, sus anuncios son patéticos uno detrás de otro.



coño el de vivir al maximo, xdd. Este que decia trabajar en microsoft en usa y lo deja todo porque no le llena. 

Entonces monta nichos tan pateticos como oposiciones policia nacional, demostrando altas dotes de manejo de programacion, xddd.

Luego te cuenta como dejar tu curro 9-5 (subnormal eso sera en usa, aqui la peña curra muchas mas horas) y resulta que sus ingresos son de consultor "para que tu aprender a crear negocios pasivos", xddd.

Pateticos todos


----------



## ulipulido (20 Dic 2021)

Vuelvo nuestro segundo calvo favorito?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Dic 2021)

avioneti dijo:


> coño el de vivir al maximo, xdd. Este que decia trabajar en microsoft en usa y lo deja todo porque no le llena.
> 
> Entonces monta nichos tan pateticos como oposiciones policia nacional, demostrando altas dotes de manejo de programacion, xddd.
> 
> ...



Viviralmaximo, Angel Alegre, publicaba buenos posts, pero luego se ha dejado ir por la codicia, influenciado por Gamboa, Eliecer y sobre todo Frank Scipion.

Desde el momento en que veo que intenta vender el curso estafa de Gamboa para mí pierde credibilidad, especialmente cuando también usa la palabra "trafficker", que es básicamente comprador de publicidad o gestor ppc.


----------



## Panko21 (23 Dic 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Viviralmaximo, Angel Alegre, publicaba buenos posts, pero luego se ha dejado ir por la codicia, influenciado por Gamboa, Eliecer y sobre todo Frank Scipion.
> 
> Desde el momento en que veo que intenta vender el curso estafa de Gamboa para mí pierde credibilidad, especialmente cuando también usa la palabra "trafficker", que es básicamente comprador de publicidad o gestor ppc.



Hay algunas entrevistas bastante buenas en su podcast, las q le hace al de fitness revolucionario están muy bien y te haces una idea de lo que gana el caramono con cada libro que saca.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Dic 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Brutal.
> Humillante.
> Pagar 5000€ para que un enano calvo te diga que tienes que hacer vídeos de mierda medio de comedia denigrandote como persona para intentar captar nuevos "traffickers"
> 
> ...



Es una estafa.
Hay q ser muy tonto para pagar 5.000 euros.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Dic 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Viviralmaximo, Angel Alegre, publicaba buenos posts, pero luego se ha dejado ir por la codicia, influenciado por Gamboa, Eliecer y sobre todo Frank Scipion.
> 
> Desde el momento en que veo que intenta vender el curso estafa de Gamboa para mí pierde credibilidad, especialmente cuando también usa la palabra "trafficker", que es básicamente comprador de publicidad o gestor ppc.



A mi ángel alegre un curso de 1200 euros para saber lo que quieres.
Ahí deje de leer.


----------



## DVD1975 (24 Dic 2021)

Ninguno dijo:


> El hijoputa de viviralmaximo, otro sinvergüenza vendehumos. Creo que es anterior a Gamboa, hace años que lo veo por ahí comiendo la cabeza a la gente con cuentos de independencia financiera y negocios digitales.



Dice que trabajo en Microsoft y dejó Microsoft por fundar su empresa.
Si te vende cada curso por 1200 euros el tipo se puede estás sacando una pasta de cuidado y todo por un curso que lo único que te dice mueve el culo y envía 800 emails por LinkedIn y alguno te responderá.
Conozco a una persona que se apuntó pero no lo vio claro y se quitó.


----------

